# Pipe shooter



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What is a good kind of pipe shooter to get?

I always used abrasive discs in a cordless drill. Looking for something a little faster. I have a bunch of 4" pipes to cut off 2" below a slab.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I use this one. Its all i have ever uses, and it works great.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the one I use, you just have to make sure you stuff the pipe with a towel or something just in case it comes free of your drill..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice Ron. Who makes it? 

Abrasive discs don't last too long.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Look up ASP plumbing tools in google, you should see them come up. I get them at my supply house.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I use this one. Its all i have ever uses, and it works great.


Yea, I like that one also man:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Ron. I ordered 5 of em from builders square. Hardened steel has to be better. 

Fairly cheap too.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a brand new one with a spare blade to sell if anyone else is looking for one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

They hold up pretty well, make sure you get you some extra blades for them if your cutting 4" below grade of the slab. Good old concrete will wear them out. Also liek ron said, they do occasionally like to fall out of a drill. But, have been able to retreive with a strong magnet and some string.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use the _Wheeler-Rex_ *Pipe Hog*. 
http://www.wheelerrex.com/catalog/PDF/Wheeler-Rex_09Ctlg_35-39.pdf


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You never posted a picture?


Yea, he did, but you removed it , Come on man......It was there.....


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

******* said:


> Yea, he did, but you removed it , Come on man......It was there.....


I'm not sure what to tell you. I have two tools I can check. One is that moderators and admins can see a "edited by" tag at the bottom of a post and there is nothing there. The post was never edited.

Second, I have a moderators log that runs in the admin control panel where I can see every moderating even that has been made. I just checked them and that post was not edited.

Sometimes things don't get posted when you think they do. Sometimes you think you linked to something or uploaded something and it doesn't take hold. I'm not sure what to tell you but I can tell you this. NOTHING was edited from that post.

But then again... who the heck cares? Let's move on and get back to the topic at hand.

Thanks.


----------

